# Quarantine



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2008)

​
Comes out on October 10. From the trailer it looks fucking amazing. Something that'll keep me on the edge of my seat.  *Though the trailer spoils the ending of the movie*, but if you want to watch it go ahead. Btw, this is a remake of the Spanish horror film, REC.

​


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks gay                .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 28, 2008)

this is just an American remake of "REC"...download that if you want to see this movie before it comes out in theaters.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like a quarantine and kill move sponsered by Illuminati


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Ugh, I hate it when trailers(and movies) spoil the ending......Blair Witch was the only one it worked for.

 The strangers basically state what happens in its opening scene......what the hell? Whats the point of spoiling it?

Anyway, even though im tired of this hand held camera shit. I intend to see it.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Bah, horror films...they're all the same.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 28, 2008)

Actress sucks. Just watch REC, this version is even watered down or so I have heard.


----------



## Chee (Sep 28, 2008)

Shitty poster. Couldn't have chosen a worse stock picture.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Actress sucks. Just watch REC, this version is even watered down or so I have heard.



She's a good actress. Well she's good in dexter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2008)

REC was good, I'm pretty sure this movie will com close to REC. Probably not better.

The shaky camera is getting a little annoying to see since Cloverfield was a success, now everyone is trying to copy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't blair shit come firsT?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Blair Witch was a ripoff of Cannibal Holocaust...to the point I'm surprised no one was sued.

Then came a slew of similar films, such as Cloverfield and Diary of the Dead. Now we have Rec and Quarantine.

Rec isn't on netflix yet.....so, I gotta wait.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 28, 2008)

Rec was _really _good.  Too bad the commercial and the poster spoil both movies.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't blair shit come firsT?



Well, yeah. But Cloverfield was the first to actually make the shaky camera popular.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well, yeah. But Cloverfield was the first to actually make the shaky camera popular. I'm pretty sure not many enjoyed Blair Witch.



Nope, Blair Witch will be remembered more than Cloverfield. Also, most of these movies were in production while Cloverfield was.

Blair Witch, whether we like it or not, is going down as a classic. Everyone remembers it.

Cloverfield isn't quite as memorable, but I personally prefer it. Either way, people tend to hate Cloverfield the same reason most people hate Blair Witch.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Actress sucks. Just watch REC, this version is even watered down or so I have heard.





She is to a good a actress. She's great in Dexter.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Nope, Blair Witch will be remembered more than Cloverfield. Also, most of these movies were in production while Cloverfield was.
> 
> Blair Witch, whether we like it or not, is going down as a classic. Everyone remembers it.
> 
> Cloverfield isn't quite as memorable, but I personally prefer it. Either way, people tend to hate Cloverfield the same reason most people hate Blair Witch.



Well, Blair may have been great, I never watched it so I can't comment on it. But Blair Witch was years ago. Cloverfield brought back the amateur cam.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Not really, as I said, most of these amateur cam movies that have been coming out recently were in production before Cloverfield as released.

Anyway, Blair Witch has become synonymous with hand held camera movies, because it was just became so iconic.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah blair shit is more popular. Dunno why since it sucked the dick.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

I wasn't a big fan of it. But since everyone thought it was new and original, it became popular.

Also, it was BRILLIANTLY marketed. Cloverfield had decent marketing but damn, the title is way too generic. 

But as I said, Cannibal Holocaust I think began the hand held cam shit and that came out in 1980. It also had the same type of advertising as Blair Witch.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Rec isn't on netflix yet.....so, I gotta wait.



It's not going to get a NTSC release until Quarantine comes out on DVD.

Stupid Sony. Remake looks like shit.

Oh, and REC came out before Cloverfield.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn it, so I guess I must watch the remake first.

There is one shot I like in the trailer, when the girl is dragged away in the darkness........I wonder if that was taken from the original, however.

Most remakes do that. For example, the best shot in "Pulse" was taken from "Kairo"(which Pulse was a remake on). Actully, Pulse showed clips from Kairo in the trailers.....even though they never appear in the actual movie.

Oh yeah, Black Christmas did it too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know why some people don't like the main lead. She was pretty great in Dexter, IMO. I've never seen her in any other movies but she seems good enough.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Damn it, so I guess I must watch the remake first.
> 
> There is one shot I like in the trailer, when the girl is dragged away in the darkness........I wonder if that was taken from the original, however.



Judging from the trailer, Quarantine is a shot-for-shot remake. I've seen REC, and you're correct about that shot.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 28, 2008)

watch REC if you can

seeing the trailer this is a DIRECT translation of images so


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

Ugh, but how? IT hasnt been released here.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2008)

Martial, you do know you are on the internet, right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2008)

lol, any place you'd recccomend where I can find it?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 29, 2008)

The actress is annoying in Dexter. Well, I don't like the character she plays, but she really isn't the person I would choose for the role. The poster looks pretty bad as well.

Also, Diary of the Dead tried to get away with too many things. It's one thing to have one camera, its another to be constantly switching to other cameras that just happen to be there. The movie was pretty bad too on the Romero scale.


----------



## spirishman (Oct 11, 2008)

I just saw it, and I was most pleased. A plausible story, or at least more so then other "zombie" movies. Good scares even if you see them coming. A predictable plot but its expected. I loved it, everyone I know who has seen it loves it. So go see it


Now I'm just going to sit in my room with all the doors shut and my machete at hand, hoping my fears of zombies doesn't come true tonight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope that we don't see too many of these handy cam movies, because Blair Witch sucked and while Cloverfield was much better...I would not want to see this turn into an epidemic.


----------



## Noah (Oct 11, 2008)

This movie.

Holy shit, this movie.

I have *NEVER* wanted to punch a character so much, and that includes the entire cast of Cloverfield. I cannot stand that reporter girl, and I wanted her dead from about 5 minutes in.  "Don't leave me in the dark!"

Oh goddammit, Scott. Why couldn't you just squish her head with your shiny new kicks like you did that rat?

That said, I actually enjoyed the movie even it did about a thousand things I hated. For some reason, I could let those issue fly with Cloverfield, but that's because the video itself was packaged right within the movie. This was shot in a more Blair Witch style. And we all know how much that movie sucked.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2008)

It looks interesting .


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 11, 2008)

To the people who have watched REC and this.

Is Quarantine a frame by frame copy??


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2008)

I made a topic of this a couple weeks ago.... =/ I haven't watched it yet, though. Just REC.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2008)

I saw Rec, and based from the previews, they do have their differences.

It appears the Government is more hostile in the remake, cause it looks like they shoot someone.

But Ill tell you tomorrow....


----------



## spirishman (Oct 12, 2008)

Haven't seen rec yet, but from what I've heard its not a frame for frame remake, and the stories are slightly different


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2008)

nah, the stories are the same.

Saw quarantine........

anyway, it adds some new(and funny) material in the firestation, adds more characters(death count), adds more gore, has a morbid/funny scene with a rat, has a scene with a rabid dog and isn't shot as well.....

Still, it was better than I expected. I plan on posting a full review today.


----------



## Dan (Oct 12, 2008)

Rec was on yesterday.

I was reading the synopsis. People who dunno what that is its basically a short description.

And I was like hold on?!?!?!?! I swear that's the same thing that happens in Quarentine... coz I had seen the trailer and knew what the film would be like.

--

Rec was good. So I'll be looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2008)

What channel was it on?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, barely anyone was watching Quarantine at my theater. I thought'd it'd be bigger. Guess not.

It wasn't bad, not as good as REC but definitely funnier.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking hilarious when the drunk guy came out of the elvator and was like "Wtf, gotta get back downstairs" when he saw the crazed dog and then got pwned when he jumped in the elevator. Suck Death right there. >.<


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, the animal scenes were funny.

Actually, that's another difference. the remake makes a point that the virus is a more deadly version of rabies. They actually change the intern(from the original) to a vet for exposition purposes. 

I think the original did this better, as the medic intern wasn't used for exposition purposes.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 13, 2008)

haven't seen it yet, I want to though


----------



## Dan (Oct 13, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> What channel was it on?


BBC1                      .


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 13, 2008)

my group got kicked out the theater 3/4th through


----------



## Honzou (Oct 13, 2008)

Quarantine was pretty good compared to all the other garbage that's been coming out lately.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2008)

lol, reviewed it. link is in my sig.

I dunno. I hate hand held camera movies(lazy) and I especially hate remakes........but this is probably better than most of the remakes as of late...while showing signs that the hand held camera shit is losing steam.....


----------



## Jinnai (Oct 13, 2008)

For those who haven't seen the original [REC], its on YouTube with English subtitles: 

Part 1 of 8: Link removed


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, so NOW it becomes easy viewing.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 15, 2008)

I still enjoyed it for what it was. Which was like a more realistic outbreak than resident evil or anything. I feel its one of the better zombie/infection type movies because its using more realistic features, such as rabies ( in this case, I call the disease super rabies), the aggression, of course the aggression and eating of people was more zombie-like than realistic, but it pulled it off pretty good.

As everyone said, the animal scenes were very good, although I really liked the fireman . When he hit Ms. Espinoso in the face with the sledgy I was so happy. Even better when he finished the job and actually made her head explode.

Also, does anyone else get the gist of exactly how everything happened. I have a bit of a theory but I will spoiler tag it, so everyone who hasn't seen the movie yet and plans on seeing it, don't click on the tags.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think this super rabies came from an experiment within the apartment. When they reach the basement ( or wherever the room filled with lots of rats is located), they go through lots of newspapers, and a couple talk about a cult, one specifically says "cult breaks into weapons lab", and I can assume that perhaps the nearly 100% transformed guy at the movie's end in the rotten underwear was part of that cult. I think he tested some of the biological weapons and such from the lab break in on the rats, a rat got loose, attacked Max the dog, perhaps the rat also attacked the little girl, and it spread.


----------

